# motor ohne klemmbrett mit 9 drähten



## mertens2 (9 August 2011)

habe als beistellung einen motor ohne klemmbrett bekommen. Auf dem Typenschild ist Stern/Dreieck angegeben. Es schauen 9 Drähte mit der Beschriftung T1 .. T9 raus. Jemand ne idee wie das zu verschalten ist?

Gruß und dank


----------



## maweri (9 August 2011)

Hier mal ein Beispiel für die Anschlüsse.
Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, ob das genormt ist. Also am besten noch mal beim Motorhersteller nachfragen.


----------



## mertens2 (9 August 2011)

*Vielen dank.*

Hab Ihn so verschaltet... gemessen... und er läuft!


----------

